# -



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

I've attempted to type up this post many times in the last year and a half as it's a consistent problem me and Zael have been having.
Welp, I finally feel peeved enough to post it... 'cause I need a wee rant. I also have to know if this is a universal poodle owner problem or if I just live in a really toxic area.

Basically me and Zael, from time to time, will randomly be stopped by some stranger on the street that absolutely needs to tell me what they think of my poodle... most of the time it's something nice or sweet, like they wanna say how cute/handsome he is, ask me questions, ask to pet him, or to tell me about their own poodle/doodle... but more frequently than you'd think, it's someone trying to ether poke fun at my dog, or just be outright nasty.

The comment and actions that has sparked this threat to finally be posted today is that some butthole who saw me and my dog minding our own business in our local park, actually stopped his bike, went out of his way to get my attention, and then point at my dog while shaking his head and saying "What compels someone to get a dog like THAT?" in this super nasty and mocking tone. I was so shocked someone had actually went out of their way to get my attention, and then turn around and be so mean. I couldn't find anything to say back at him... I just wandered away mumbling something about poodles being hypoallergenic. It was only after the guy cycled off that I got mad and upset, I wish I'd given him a piece of my mind or been able to come up with some witty retort. Looking back now, I dunno if he was just trying to be funny and ended up sounding super rude... but ether way, it just seemed so inappropriate and out of nowhere. Not cool.

Anyway, this may be the first time that someone has actively pursued my attention to insult my dog, but it's not the fist time people in passing have said things. Like for example, I had some old man stop me to ask a few questions about what kind of poodle Zael was, only for him to almost violently refuse to accept the fact that my dog was male. Basically, in his eyes, Zael looked to "girly" to be a boy. The man acted like I'd just insulted him by answering his question, jeezo.
Another time, a woman and man where in the dog park with us and I over heard them talking about their Bichon Frise to another couple (I'm paraphrasing) "Oh yeah, you know Bichons. They're meant to be all froofy and puffed up but I don't do that. I just chip off all his fur, it's less cruel than making them look stupid" the woman talking then gestures at Zael and goes "Like that" before realising I was in ear shot and wandering further away.

I know it's childish to whine about stuff like this, but I need to get it off my chest because it happens almost twice a month, and I've only had Zael since January of 2019, guess I've got 14 years of this to look forward to lol.
Thanks for reading anyway, typing it out has helped me blow off steam and I am genially curious, is people insulting poodles a universal trend or do the people around me really need to talk a chill pill.

Feelgood Bonus: Overly fluffy Zael, ready to see his groomer who is thankfully re-opening next week.
View attachment 466798


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I am so sorry. Your post makes me so angry for you. I wish I could send virtual hugs. I suppose I've seen a lot of these sentiments in subtle ways, but I've _never_ heard somebody say it directly to a dog owner. Zael is a very beautiful dog and he is very well maintained and healthy looking.

I do think you are encountering particularly nasty people. It sucks because even if you get 20 compliments and one negative comment, you'll only remember the negative because it stings so much. I think the fact that these people say things directly speaks volumes about the quality of them as a human being. Don't let it get you down.

With Misha I have only had compliments in person. Though when I had him in a german clip I did get a comment from somebody about how much they preferred that clip over more common poodle clips. I will probably see the same person again, but now Misha is very poodly with his tassels and pom tail haha.

Everybody has their own preferences when it comes to breed appearance. There are some breeds that I think are an eye sore, but I keep that to myself unless I'm talking to very close friends. It's okay for people to have different feelings. But it's not okay for people to be mean about it.

Recently I encountered one of my boyfriend's coworkers who said how much he likes Misha's clip. He said his family always had toy poodles but they never clipped them in typical poodle styles. He sounded kind of like he wished they had. There might be a lot of people like that who fear the stigma that poodles have.

Even on poodle facebook groups you see a divide. There's the people who carefully maintain their dogs and have them well groomed and in more poodley clips. And then there's the people who only keep them in teddy bear clips and state it like a badge of honor that they don't clip their dog "like a poodle." Occasionally more educated people point out that the teddy clip _IS_ a poodle clip. Thankfully we don't really have that divide on here. Any clip is great as long as the owner can maintain it and keep the dog clean. I only get upset when the dog is suffering as a result of the owner's preferences and lack of maintenance.

Anyway, I'm sorry you have encountered such terrible people. Keep being a great owner to Zael and try to keep those positive comments at the forefront of your mind.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Here is a suggestion - find some photos of poodles retrieving birds, herding sheep, working as narcotics dogs, etc. Carry them with you to show ignorant people how clever and useful a poodle can be - and how versatile! You can find a photo of Noelle with her service vest on this forum - Noelle is a diabetes alert dog who has made her owner, Click N Treat, able to go places and do things without the fear of her sugar/insulin balance getting out of control. 

There is an organization called Versatility in Poodles that has many photos of poodles doing a huge variety of tasks. I have had poodles who were excellent at herding my horses, ones that were great ratters, ones that would retrieve anything. Years ago I sold a standard poodle to a couple with a toddler. They returned for another dog 10 or 11 years later and told me that their original poodle used to make sure their baby never got near the little canal at the back of their property. He would grasp the childs clothing and drag him back to a safe distance from the water. So poodles can be baby-sitters, too!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Haters gonna hate. The dog is just an excuse. Three of my most memorable encounters:

Tweenage boy who made a point of telling me to go back to Canada as I was walking back to my blanket at the Cropredy festival near Banbury. That was pretty funny, since I'm not from Canada. I was wearing a cap with a hockey logo on it; apparently he was unaware that other nations also play hockey.
Pack of teenagers who surrounded me, jeering, as I waited for the proprietor of the B&B I was staying in in Newcastle to return from an errand & let me in.
Old man roundly criticizing my choice to read a Malcolm Gladwell book as I sat in a johnny gown in a hospital waiting room prior to a CAT scan.
I think, ultimately, the people who act like that are themselves unhappy and afraid. They feel bigger and tougher if they can put someone else down. They simply find something that marks the outsider --a funny hat, a suitcase, a book, a poodle --and use it as their excuse.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Stupid people say stupid things. I think he’s a very handsome fella. Most important is what YOU think!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I probably would have said yes and I see you don't have much knowledge of dogs. Have a good day! I'm at an age now where I don't care what others think, it about me and me being kind.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am a bit of a contrarian and vain about my dog. I deliberately cut Annie in frou frou cuts, then unleash her on the dog park to out run everyone else. I have seen very few poodles, and Annie is the only really nice poodle I have seen (mostly bybs). 

I have had a few people comment on "oh, isnt it cruel to keep her like that" or "I would just buzz her off", but usually people are very positive and ask if she is a show dog, or ask me who groomed her (me). I smile and say , no, poodles were bred for the last 50 + years to be tolerant to grooming - with those fancy hair cuts, if they aren't tolerant, they dont show, and they dont get bred! I tell them Annie doesn't like her face or feet done as much, but she loves being brushed and stands like a rock for the rest of it. Then I demonstrate how you should be able to pull apart the hair and see the skin, and say its painful if you cant do that. 

I consider having a nicely behaved well groomed poodle to be an act of breed ambassadorship. I have watched several doodle owning people at the park watch Annie outrun their dogs (and look gorgeous doing it), then have the woman of the couple say that maybe they should get a poodle for the next dog! I consider that a major success. 

That being said, yeah, haters gonna hate. I get nasty comments sometimes about me putting her in coats and boots in the winter. "Its only x temp, she doesn't need that!" Maybe not, but I shaved her butt naked 2 days ago, the wind is nasty, and I want to go for a long walk, or there is salt and I want to keep her feet salt free. I also get nasty comments when I dont let her jump at the fence at dog parks, insist she sit, stay, and wait for permission before we enter, or dont let her greet other dogs on the street, or don't insist she greet people at the park (she loves most dogs but is pretty indifferent to meeting their people). Yeah, haters gonna hate is right!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I never really got the poodle hate. Most of the comments I got was on her size. “That’s not a dog, it’s a rat” stuff like that. I never took it personally bc honestly before I owned Gia I would’ve never pictured myself with a tiny dog or even more so a poodle. When I got her a poodle wasn’t even in my radar and then the breeder really liked us and said well I think she’d be a perfect fit. She hid her bc she had other breeders trying to buy her for breeding. I instantly fell and love and now I’m inseparable from poodles. I don’t think I’ll ever own a dog that isn’t poodle or at least mixed with poodle. Until you own a poodle or have been around them more so than just in passing by, I just don’t think you understand them.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

You get a special kind of spoiled with owning poodles. Lol. I Personally enjoy the fact I don’t have to vacuum every single day and that my clothes aren’t ever covered in dog hair.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Whoiscoconut said:


> You get a special kind of spoiled with owning poodles. Lol. I Personally enjoy the fact I don’t have to vacuum every single day and that my clothes aren’t ever covered in dog hair.


I shed more than my dog! 😆


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aside from a few encounters where well meaning people insisted that Lily was either a PWD or a moyen (she's 22 3/4 at the withers) I haven't had many nasty interactions with people. One was before Javelin was born. My mom and I took Lily and her small mpoo to the Finger Lakes for a nice cluster where Lily and I did obedience and both of us did rally. One afternoon we took them for a nice walk around campus at Cornell. My mom and her boy were ahead of us and when I caught up to them she was having a conversation with an older man. They were talking about dogs--his goldendoodle (not with him) and my mom's little guy. Apparently she had mention she was waiting for me and Lily to catch up. And she had also said Lily was a spoo. He looked at Lily and asked me what kind of "thing" she was. My mom said that we were who she had been waiting for. He looked at Lily again and a couple of more times noted that she was a "thing" and not a good looking dog at all. At that point I had had it, told him she was a very nicely built and smart standard poodle and said I understood completely why he didn' know a good poodle when he saw one since he was too stupid to have gotten one for himself and as I walked on he grumbled about how nasty a person her daughter was to my mother. Ugh. 

One other really stupid thing that really annoyed me was one day when I was in Lowes with them and a man came to say hello. We had a nice bit of a conversation right up until he asked where I rescued them from and when I said they weren't rescues that they were from good breeders he gave me a nasty glare and walked away saying it was a shame I paid money for them. Uh last time I checked you could drop a fair piece of change on "adopting" from a rescue or shelter.

And this isn't mean but why do so many people think all poodles are girls? Even when I have Lily and Javelin together they still often think he is a girl. I think they are pretty obviously dimorphic. Those who realize they are male and female there is silliness since they either insist he is her son or that they are paired up to be bred.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Zael, that must have been terrible, I would have been upset too. She is a gorgeous poodle, you are very lucky.

Catherine, that was a great come back! I just don’t think that quickly, I probably would have been dumbfounded and then thought of a slew of retorts twenty minutes later.

I haven’t encountered any meanness with Gracie so far. I bring her a lot of places too. It’s funny that she does get mistaken for a boy sometimes though, flowered harness, frou frou cut and all.

There are very few poodles around here, maybe that’s why. I do get questions like “Is she a real poodle?” Or “is she all poodle?” And she gets a lot of compliments and attention, so many people remark on how beautiful she is. Of course I concur! She is super friendly, and a nice ambassador for the breed.

I did have one funny thing happen. At the end of her first puppy class, the trainer told me she doesn’t usually like poodles but she likes Gracie. Strange comment, kind of a back handed slam at poodles, but I think her intention was for it to be a compliment. I took in the spirit it was intended and also took the opportunity to tell her that this is how poodles are when they are properly bred.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I find this so bizarre, and also extremely sad. I'm sorry anyone's ever been so casually cruel to you and your dog. 

I have a large social media following, which over the years has produced some thoroughly charmless unsolicited commentary from strangers, on everything from my looks to my life. But literally _no one_ has ever said an unkind word about my poodle, not even when she's in a beautifully poodley non-quarantine clip. 

And these are people from all over the world.

Hope there's some encouragement to be found in that.


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

So sorry to hear this. I’ve had this happen 3-4 times in the last 20 years. First time I was at the full service car wash & some idiot laughingly said something about my wife’s dog as I was getting my poodle out of the backseat. I lifted my shirt so he could see my pistol and glared at him, he slunk away. Another time someone walking a ‘manly’ breed made some comment about my sissy dog. I just smiled, took my dogs leash off and ran her through her paces off leash. He hung his head and walked away when I asked him to show me how well he had trained his dog.

I try to just ignore stupid but sometimes it is hard!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, there are some super rude people where you live. I live in the land of “nice people” or at least passive aggressive people who would never talk badly to your face, so I’ve never had this experience. I could see someone poking fun in a good natured way if Lacey was in a fancy poodle clip (which I don’t have the skill to do). 
If someone had the gall to make a mean comment, I have a pretty sharp tongue. I wouldn’t be able ignore them. Although staying calm, giving a smile, and continuing on while ignoring is probably the best thing you could do.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Carolinek said:


> I did have one funny thing happen. At the end of her first puppy class, the trainer told me she doesn’t usually like poodles but she likes Gracie. Strange comment, kind of a back handed slam at poodles, but I think her intention was for it to be a compliment. I took in the spirit it was intended and also took the opportunity to tell her that this is how poodles are when they are properly bred.


I had a similar experience with Snarky and Pogo at their basic obedience class. One of the trainers marveled at how calm they were compared to other poodles. (I, meanwhile, was thinking ... if my pair of adolescent loons was calm ...then what sorts of nut cases were the other poodles in her classes?)


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I am so sorry that this happened to you. I'm both sad and angry for you. Some people are cruel, mean, nasty, and other things that I'm not going to say to keep this forum clean, and like hurting and stepping others so that they can feel good about themselves. I've dealt with people like that too much. (Hugs) Zael is so handsome!


----------



## Bable (Jan 19, 2020)

I've never encountered a direct confront. Your pup looks fine, and not sissy at all. There are a lot of hunters in my area, and they know Spoos are great hunting dogs. Either people swoon over my pup, move away cuz she's "over zealous", or give a stink eye as they pass. I'm thinking because I have a confident walk, a look thru you gaze, and a "don't mess with me" resting bitch face. LOL


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Anyone who acts this way is definitely missing something, probably a happy life of their own, to start. I don't remember having this kind of experience with any of my poodles but I've had it in other situations. 

One trick is, don't respond but instead ask them a question. To "Why would you *___*? Who would ever______" just reply "Why would you say/ask that?", something like that. Hopefully they'll hear themselves before they open their mouth again. Responding with a legitimate and neutral question is a good balance shifter. You go from defense to strength.

In the second instance where they didn't realize they were overheard, just practice your pitying smile, because they'll never have the pleasure of a poodle, let alone a Zael .


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Most of us walk our dogs for mutual pleasure, not confrontations with strangers. Those who do make snarky remarks are carrying a load of hostility around looking for a place to unload it. It's always satisfying to deny them that outlet. I'd smile and wish them a good day and keep moving.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I get funny looks all the time with diva. I think she looks fabulous and that’s all that matters to me. Some people are so annoying! these people probably wouldn’t comment on a matted unbrushed dog though.
It’s other breeds too, chihuahuas- “that’s not a dog”. Whippets- “that dog needs feeding!” Idiots


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

> cowpony said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar experience with Snarky and Pogo at their basic obedience class. One of the trainers marveled at how calm they were compared to other poodles. (I, meanwhile, was thinking ... if my pair of adolescent loons was calm ...then what sorts of nut cases were the other poodles in her classes?)


I’m sure that’s the issue Cowpony, poorly bred poodles or rescues that have issues- also probably a combination of both.
I can honestly say that outside of the couple Miniature poodles I know in agility, I have not seen one well bred mini in my community. Gracie does stand out There is a good standard breeder in the area, so I have seen a few gorgeous standards.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It’s hard not to take such an aggressive and hateful remark personally, but as others have said it is really more about the jerk on the bike than your handsome poodle. Not worth the emotional energy to engage with him. He needed to ruin someone’s day. The karma bus is going to catch up with him and he’ll be on a bike...


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Zael said:


> View attachment 466798


Zael is different enough from regular dogs, in a valuable way, so Zael is also visible enought for critics to criticize. 

Consider the critic's motivation (it's a selfish act), consider the unqualified and uninformed source and see the criticism for what it is...unconstructive, negative, to be disregarded and forgotten...not worth your time or attention. 

When you walk with Zael, own his graceful appearance and movement. And know that everyone at Poodle Forum walks with you.


----------



## Tikkadog (Jul 24, 2019)

The only odd remark I've gotten was at the vet when Poppy was getting one of her parvo shots. A lady in the waiting room was also holding a poodle whose tail was docked horribly short. She asked me why Poppy's tail was so long and I just said "well, that is the way it is supposed to be."


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Tikkadog said:


> The only odd remark I've gotten was at the vet when Poppy was getting one of her parvo shots. A lady in the waiting room was also holding a poodle whose tail was docked horribly short. She asked me why Poppy's tail was so long and I just said "well, that is the way it is supposed to be."


Sadly, many veterinarians have no idea as to how long a poodle tail should be. Most people who breed poodles for show do their own tail docking (I did). If you dock tails at 3 or 4 days old, the puppy hardly notices it - I don't think they have much nerve development at that time. 

Generally speaking, you do not take off more than 1/3 of the tail - even less if the puppy has a nice long neck. One standard poodle bitch (Molly Brown's Creme de Cacao) who produced many champions never finished because her tail was only about 3 inches long. She was otherwise a champion-quality bitch. That little stub of a tail just ruined her overall appearance. 

Dewclaws, though, are much more difficult to do correctly at home, but again, most experienced breeders do it themselves. I bought special veterinary scissors to do dewclaws.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Prejudice behaviour towards Poodles is common. I have 3 neighbors that have doodle mixes and I almost feel like they shun my dog because he is a purebred poodle. They get together to walk their dogs and do not invite us. My dog is a toy, so they may look us over due to his small size,


----------



## CSC (Dec 17, 2019)

Zael said:


> I've attempted to type up this post many times in the last year and a half as it's a consistent problem me and Zael have been having.
> Welp, I finally feel peeved enough to post it... 'cause I need a wee rant. I also have to know if this is a universal poodle owner problem or if I just live in a really toxic area.
> 
> Basically me and Zael, from time to time, will randomly be stopped by some stranger on the street that absolutely needs to tell me what they think of my poodle... most of the time it's something nice or sweet, like they wanna say how cute/handsome he is, ask me questions, ask to pet him, or to tell me about their own poodle/doodle... but more frequently than you'd think, it's someone trying to ether poke fun at my dog, or just be outright nasty.
> ...


Your baby is gorgeous! We live in woods and our Sammy keeps cleaner with a very shorn look. Since Covid, I am the groomer. So being, the only clip is short with a dust-broom tail.


----------



## Marchie's Mom (Nov 18, 2016)

It's a pity those ignorant rude people don't know that your dog is more intelligent than they are. But you should, and be smug about it. Your pup is beautiful. Rejoice that you are loved by a poodle, something those people will never know.😊


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Zaels owner!
If it happens almost twice a month you might as well be prepared to make it interesting or entertaining. Don't give people like that the pleasure of upsetting you. As others have said, anyone who needs to poke fun, or especially be outright nasty, to try to make themselves feel superior has a problem themselves, it's not you or your dog. Unfortunately many people are imitating our countries leader who is acting like a bully right now too. I have no clue why they would want to do so.

You can choose to ignore and pity them, or you could take it as an opportunity to become a poodle advocate, or even have fun with it  Think of a few comebacks you could have ready in your pocket to pull out anytime you are thrown off guard. They can either be true, or something outrageously made up. It could even make them stop and think.

Q: "What compels someone to get a dog like THAT?" 
A: "I choose my men and dogs for intelligence and good looks "
A: "His Mom came in top place at a national dog show, and chose me for her pup. How could I say no?"
A: (Sadly) "His owner was killed by a bus in front of my eyes and I rescued him."
A: "He saved my life when I almost drowned in the river !"
A: (Looking down) "He was a present to my little boy who died of brain cancer last week." 

Q/Comment: "Is that a male? Can't be possible - ridiculous - it looks way too girly."
A: "You should have seen the size of his balls! I sold them to a big Russian Dude for $3,000 !!"
A: "He beat a Pit Bull in a dog fight,.... but he's really a lover once you get to know him " "Come on over and meet him!" (You could even teach your dog to growl on command as a trick)

Comment: "I just chop off all his fur, it's less cruel than making him look stupid" ...gestures ... "Like that." 
A: Call out with a grin - "Sorry to offend you - he just took a first in the Chicago dog show! Do you show?"

These are just off the top of my head. I am sure you can come up with even some better ones ! And then practice role playing with a friend.

My Spoo is white, so very often he got mistaken for a 'she'. So I let him grow a beard on his chin several inches long. Guys, especially those with beards often commented, pointed, laughed. They always get a big charge out of it, and some even blush, when this 74 year old lady says: "I like my men with beards!" 

Don't give them the power to offend you, or your hunk of a dog!


----------



## wazurow (Oct 19, 2018)

Vee said:


> I get funny looks all the time with diva. I think she looks fabulous and that’s all that matters to me. Some people are so annoying! these people probably wouldn’t comment on a matted unbrushed dog though.
> It’s other breeds too, chihuahuas- “that’s not a dog”. Whippets- “that dog needs feeding!” Idiots





kontiki said:


> Zaels owner!
> If it happens almost twice a month you might as well be prepared to make it interesting or entertaining. Don't give people like that the pleasure of upsetting you. As others have said, anyone who needs to poke fun, or especially be outright nasty, to try to make themselves feel superior has a problem themselves, it's not you or your dog. Unfortunately many people are imitating our countries leader who is acting like a bully right now too. I have no clue why they would want to do so.
> 
> You can choose to ignore and pity them, or you could take it as an opportunity to become a poodle advocate, or even have fun with it  Think of a few comebacks you could have ready in your pocket to pull out anytime you are thrown off guard. They can either be true, or something outrageously made up. It could even make them stop and think.
> ...


I sometimes have to remind people that my poodle might look like a lamb but will act like a wolf around smaller
animals and will protect everyone in the household.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about that kind of discrimination against such a wonderful breed. Fortunately, even as a foreigner myself, I have never ever heard any kind of snarky remarks about my poodle. People always pass by and say she is cute. On the contrary, when we are going for walks or in dog friendly cafes enjoying the day, often people come up and (without asking) start taking pictures of her. If they would ask, I wouldn't mind, but invasion of personal space!
I guess it is not universal. I hope the people in your area can get to meet a poodle, and see how life-changing they are!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I feel like this thread should be re-titled to something like, "Why is my Town Filled with Jerks?" or "Doesn't Anyone Have Anything Better To Do?"

People have said only positive things to me about Mia. Strangers stop their cars on the street to tell me she's a pretty dog (she _is_ a very striking dog). Even poodle purists, the ones who detest partis, will whisper to me that she's a great dog (she is!).

The only negative I've ever heard was from a male friend who looked after her for a week. On one of their walks, someone said something about poodles being frou-frou, shattering my friend's fragile masculinity. Years later he still can't laugh about it.


----------



## Harly mark (Mar 17, 2020)

Zael said:


> I've attempted to type up this post many times in the last year and a half as it's a consistent problem me and Zael have been having.
> Welp, I finally feel peeved enough to post it... 'cause I need a wee rant. I also have to know if this is a universal poodle owner problem or if I just live in a really toxic area.
> 
> Basically me and Zael, from time to time, will randomly be stopped by some stranger on the street that absolutely needs to tell me what they think of my poodle... most of the time it's something nice or sweet, like they wanna say how cute/handsome he is, ask me questions, ask to pet him, or to tell me about their own poodle/doodle... but more frequently than you'd think, it's someone trying to ether poke fun at my dog, or just be outright nasty.
> ...


Very nice pooch aka poodle mine is 13 months old. Jasper (his name) was a breeding mess. He didn’t have a name until 2 months ago. He was a big baby. He is my best person to keep his mouth shut. Here is Jasper you have to love dogs but this one is very smart. Don’t ever give up on Zael you have a good dog, breed and companion. Good luck


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Most of the time I just reply low key snarky. 
a) I’m an expensive girl, so I found the most expensive girl I could. Then they usually ask how much and I just say you wouldn’t even want to know. 😂 (this one always worked very well.)
b) Clearly with your refinement, it’s not understandable for you. (This one usually really makes them think bc they can’t figure out right away that you’re actually being snarky)

Women always fell in love with Gia right away. For me it was always men. I was at a biker bar with her one day, and usually for some reason people assume bikers are rough and I swear their little man hearts just fell to pieces. 😂 she had everyone graveling at her little paws. Pretty sure a few men had to track one down for their wives the next day. There was one that walked in and said “can I throw out the rat” and the next thing I know there was a group around me and the men definitely “threw out the rat”. I found with men it came down to if they we’re comfortable with their masculinity or not.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Whoiscoconut said:


> I was at a biker bar with her one day, and usually for some reason people assume bikers are rough and I swear their little man hearts just fell to pieces. 😂 she had everyone graveling at her little paws. Pretty sure a few men had to track one down for their wives the next day. There was one that walked in and said “can I throw out the rat” and the next thing I know there was a group around me and the men definitely “threw out the rat”. I found with men it came down to if they we’re comfortable with their masculinity or not.


Awww. Laconia New Hampshire has a huge biker gathering every year. One of the most amazing things I saw was a large toy poodle riding pillion on the back of a Harley. Her owner had her harness clipped to the seat rest for safety. She sat there with her paws comfortably braced on the seat, leaning into the turns, doggy grin on her face.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Awww. Laconia New Hampshire has a huge biker gathering every year. One of the most amazing things I saw was a large toy poodle riding pillion on the back of a Harley. Her owner had her harness clipped to the seat rest for safety. She sat there with her paws comfortably braced on the seat, leaning into the turns, doggy grin on her face.


Gia rode occasionally, my boss had a small dog prior to me getting gia. He had a special vest that he could wear on him and a carrier that attached to the bike(fully enclosed) made for him to ride in. A first I figured she'd freak out, the carrier she wasn't a fan of but she loved the vest. I was super nervous at first but she just let us strap her in and she was ready to go! I still didn't let her ride often made me too nervous but she loved when I did. She even liked his dogs little doggie goggles.  the vest was really cool. she could lay in it and pop her head on when she wanted with like a harness on the inside then a flap with padding on both sides and steel in the middle that zipped up around her body.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

the guy who made it was so talented and could've made a fortune selling them! he reinforced every detail so it was as safe as he could get it. you could literally run it over and the body of it wouldn't budge or bend at all.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

Zael said:


> I've attempted to type up this post many times in the last year and a half as it's a consistent problem me and Zael have been having.
> Welp, I finally feel peeved enough to post it... 'cause I need a wee rant. I also have to know if this is a universal poodle owner problem or if I just live in a really toxic area.
> 
> Basically me and Zael, from time to time, will randomly be stopped by some stranger on the street that absolutely needs to tell me what they think of my poodle... most of the time it's something nice or sweet, like they wanna say how cute/handsome he is, ask me questions, ask to pet him, or to tell me about their own poodle/doodle... but more frequently than you'd think, it's someone trying to ether poke fun at my dog, or just be outright nasty.
> ...


Sorry you keep having this experience. In all my years with poodles, and traveling all over the country, I've never had anyone say anything negative to me or within earshot about my dog. I hear positive things every day (less so with covid - my mini hates social distancing!) - either what a stunning dog (standard) or 'she's adorable!' (mini). May I ask where you live?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

My two intact boy standard poodles are often referred to as female. Even if you didn't check out their back end, their clip is short enough to view the plumbing under their bellies. I think it's like ships, poodles just end up, linguistically, as female.

The older dog is a solid color but the younger dog is multicolored--a spectacular brindle. (Both are AKC/UKC registered with health-tested parents, raised with Puppy Culture. That should be your minimum requirement!) Whenever we start going to shows and performance events (please God, may it be sometime soon) I expect that I'll get asked about that _a lot_. The AKC types usually understand that parti-colors are "real" poodles, even though it's a disqualification in conformation, but I have the first brindle I've seen within my show range.

Here's a link to my post to introduce him: New Standard Poodle at My House


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Whoiscoconut said:


> Most of the time I just reply low key snarky.
> a) I’m an expensive girl, so I found the most expensive girl I could. Then they usually ask how much and I just say you wouldn’t even want to know. 😂 (this one always worked very well.)
> b) Clearly with your refinement, it’s not understandable for you. (This one usually really makes them think bc they can’t figure out right away that you’re actually being snarky)
> 
> Women always fell in love with Gia right away. For me it was always men. I was at a biker bar with her one day, and usually for some reason people assume bikers are rough and I swear their little man hearts just fell to pieces. 😂 she had everyone graveling at her little paws. Pretty sure a few men had to track one down for their wives the next day. There was one that walked in and said “can I throw out the rat” and the next thing I know there was a group around me and the men definitely “threw out the rat”. I found with men it came down to if they we’re comfortable with their masculinity or not.


I think fragile masculinity is a good word for a lot of the small dog/poodle bias. Fragile tough-feminity for the women, to coin a phrase?

I dont understand men... I have had discussions with several men my age who admit they think their poorly trained aggressive pitbull mix, german shepherd, husky whatever is attractive to girls. 

Uh, no, not this girl. A well trained german shepherd maybe, but the people getting dogs for the girls don't seem to be capable of the well trained part. 
Give me a guy confident enough to be seen holding the leash of a (preferably well behaved) small fluffy dog any day!!! Or a poodle, or other "girly " breed. 

You're right, it's often a matter of confidence. The guys who are confident in themselves dont seem to give a damn about "proving" their masculinity based on what's on the end of their leash. I know several rough and tough trades guys who practically dote upon their little dogs, more than I dote on Annie, really! It doesn't affect their 'masculinity" at all. 

I know one of the reasons my mom married my dad is that he had no issues with taking her small yappy yorkie for a walk, or holding his leash in public, despite being a "manly man". Similarly, I thought it was fun to watch my dad preen as I met him for coffee one day with Annie in an HCC and left him holding her leash while I went inside. He was very obviously showing her off. I think he was actually disappointed to see her shaved down last time I visited. I could put Annie in a pink tutu and he wouldn't have any issues holding her leash in public (though he might ask Annie what the mean person did to her). Meanwhile I have a male friend who loves Annie but refused to hold her leash in public with her in a Miami... Silly man.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

For Want of Poodle said:


> <snip>I know one of the reasons my mom married my dad is that he had no issues with taking her small yappy yorkie for a walk, or holding his leash in public, despite being a "manly man". Similarly, I thought it was fun to watch my dad preen as I met him for coffee one day with Annie in an HCC and left him holding her leash while I went inside. He was very obviously showing her off. [...] Meanwhile I have a male friend who loves Annie but refused to hold her leash in public with her in a Miami... Silly man.


😁 Okay, I now have a corollary to my stipulation that a man who won't dance (as opposed to can't dance) isn't worth learning any more about.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I still get a kick out of seeing my hubs with our tiny dogs 😂 he’s like 6’2-6’3 muscular ex-marine. I still giggle bc he’s more lovey dovey with them than he is with me! His big man heart just melts with them. Gia always knew somehow when he was coming down from Chicago when we first started dating, she’d wait by the door and stare the whole 3hrs. 😂 I told him he can’t touch the puppy bc she’s bonding with me first! I know he’s gonna steal her though 😒


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

I've only ever had positive comments, even to the point where our Provincial Minister of Health saw us in the park and told me he wished he had a poodle. But I live in farm country and there aren't a lot of poodles here

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love seeing my hubby walking the little fuzzy dogs. He has no issues, and does say they are quite a “chick magnet.” Hmmm....on second thought, maybe I should be worried that he was so happy with adding the fourth dog to the pack, lol!


----------



## 1fast8 (May 16, 2020)

Zael it looks like a flag for another country next to your name I am new here so I guess you live in another country I live in Oklahoma and take her every where with me and no one has ever insulted her first person that does will hear this girl has better hair than you better body than you better agility than you a better life than you and smarter than you because she is not yapping at a dog that’s about to whoop her ass


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I dont understand men... I have had discussions with several men my age who admit they think their poorly trained aggressive pitbull mix, german shepherd, husky whatever is attractive to girls.


Hah. It's like the guys who used to try to pick up girls with a Camaro. Yeah right, dude. I know how small the back seat in those things are, and none of my friends are hobbits.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Men who think poodles and small dogs undermine their masculinity definitely have some issues they need to work through.

This photo of my husband enjoying his first Christmas with Gracie had _many_ women swooning...and probably many men, too!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Maybe it’s a computer geek thing for our hubs 😂(I don’t mean that in a bad way) I think I saw yours does graphic design. Mine went to college for that and animation, mostly video games. he did his intern with blizzard entertainment. Now he’s in the automotive field but every once in awhile he dabbles back into it with commercials or random things.weirdly, Our landlord is really big into it too. (We didn’t know at first) He’s done a lot and now is a professor in that area.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a funny for you. Awhile back our Spoo boy scared the beejeebers out of a delivery driver. The guy earned it, the pup didn't go rogue. Well I met a different driver who had been in that first truck. But this driver had questions. He went on & on about how cool Mr. Layne was & he had only seen the dogs fixed up for shows. But Mr. Layne to his eyes look very cool, not a dainty dog. I chuckled at that. 1 yr 3 months & my boy is in the 70 pound range. When I released the pup into the back yard the guy watched him scale the rock wall like a goat & he was so impressed.

I think a lot of folks think they know what Poodles are but they dont realize what athletes they are. I really enjoyed the encounter.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mr. Layne is putting out some hardcore Lagotto Romagnolo vibes with his current 'do!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

dogsavvy said:


> I think a lot of folks think they know what Poodles are but they dont realize what athletes they are. I really enjoyed the encounter.


My favorite compliment came from the owner of two sighthounds (either Salukis or Afghans), who strolled up to me at the park one day and said, "I'm always glad when you're here, because your dogs are the only two dogs who make mine break a sweat." I was so proud of poodledom that day.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I want to add to the discussion about male significant others and poodles.
My boyfriend is a typical “manly” guy. Does a manual labor job, loves his tools and his Harley— But he’s also not concerned with his masculinity and doesn’t see himself as “manly.” 
He knew I’d been planning to get a miniature poodle for awhile and he wasn’t excited at the prospect but agreed to help with the non grooming aspects of a dog. 
He’s a very stoic and laid back guy. Now you hear him greeting Lacey in a high pitched voice saying “hi puppyyyyyyy!” or “Hi Laceyyyyy!” all the time, picking her up and snuggling with her. Sometimes I peek out the blinds when he has her on leash walking around the yard to potty. My heart always melts at the sight of them together. I always think how sad the lives of men are that deny themselves the joy things can bring them in an effort to protect their fragile masculinity. Anyone that’s had a poodle knows that they are one of the most amazing breeds of dog out there.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Tikkadog said:


> The only odd remark I've gotten was at the vet when Poppy was getting one of her parvo shots. A lady in the waiting room was also holding a poodle whose tail was docked horribly short. She asked me why Poppy's tail was so long and I just said "well, that is the way it is supposed to be."


This remark struck me. It is one of the first things my sister (who has a Toy Poodle) said to me when she met my SPOO Joey. "why is his tail long". And I swear she still thinks maybe I got "taken" by the Breeder LOL


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Zael said:


> I've attempted to type up this post many times in the last year and a half as it's a consistent problem me and Zael have been having.
> Welp, I finally feel peeved enough to post it... 'cause I need a wee rant. I also have to know if this is a universal poodle owner problem or if I just live in a really toxic area.
> 
> Basically me and Zael, from time to time, will randomly be stopped by some stranger on the street that absolutely needs to tell me what they think of my poodle... most of the time it's something nice or sweet, like they wanna say how cute/handsome he is, ask me questions, ask to pet him, or to tell me about their own poodle/doodle... but more frequently than you'd think, it's someone trying to ether poke fun at my dog, or just be outright nasty.
> ...


I am stunned. Zael is gorgeous. How can people say anything except "Wow" . He could be a littermate for our Charlie, who now tips the scales at nearly 85 pounds. We are used to people rushing over to admire him and being vocal about what a beautiful dog he is. Only rarely have we encountered the smugly superior types who say "I would never take anything but a rescue dog, there is such a desperate need for adoption " . We simply say, that's great, we have severe asthma and allergy issues so it's not a choice we can make. People who are insecure in themselves and their own situations say stupid, unsolicited judgemental things. I'd be tempted to respond to them with "I can't believe you feel the overwhelming need to say something so dumb to a stranger who doesn't even care about your opinion " .









Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Haters gonna hate. The dog is just an excuse. Three of my most memorable encounters:
> 
> Tweenage boy who made a point of telling me to go back to Canada as I was walking back to my blanket at the Cropredy festival near Banbury. That was pretty funny, since I'm not from Canada. I was wearing a cap with a hockey logo on it; apparently he was unaware that other nations also play hockey.
> Pack of teenagers who surrounded me, jeering, as I waited for the proprietor of the B&B I was staying in in Newcastle to return from an errand & let me in.
> ...


Really liked your comment. Amazing what Haters can find to hate .We travelled extensively to the USA (we are proud Canadians) and are usually given a warm welcome. Occasionally, however, our Canadian license plate invites some nasty diatribes. Usually about our "socialist " country. Funniest one was an unprovoked rant from some guy at a gas station. He was a sorry sight. Ratty clothes, greasy hair, junk yard car and a mouthful of black teeth. He swaggers past, looks at our plate and starts yelling at us and our #*?!+ "socialist" country. My husband just smiles, says "yup! Free medical care and hospitals for everybody , free prescriptions for seniors, free dental care for the needy , social assistance for those who need it - what's not to love!" Thought the guy would choke.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am a bit of a contrarian and vain about my dog. I deliberately cut Annie in frou frou cuts, then unleash her on the dog park to out run everyone else. I have seen very few poodles, and Annie is the only really nice poodle I have seen (mostly bybs).
> 
> I have had a few people comment on "oh, isnt it cruel to keep her like that" or "I would just buzz her off", but usually people are very positive and ask if she is a show dog, or ask me who groomed her (me). I smile and say , no, poodles were bred for the last 50 + years to be tolerant to grooming - with those fancy hair cuts, if they aren't tolerant, they dont show, and they dont get bred! I tell them Annie doesn't like her face or feet done as much, but she loves being brushed and stands like a rock for the rest of it. Then I demonstrate how you should be able to pull apart the hair and see the skin, and say its painful if you cant do that.
> 
> ...


Annie sounds lovely! Well done to train her to such a high standard. Yes, our Charlie can also outrun every dog in the leash free park. He is also trained to wear a harness with a handle that enables him to steady me on steep mountain trails, will follow me for hours on tough snowshoeing tracks and goes on long hikes through the desert with me. Take that, you frou frou haters!!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Whoiscoconut said:


> You get a special kind of spoiled with owning poodles. Lol. I Personally enjoy the fact I don’t have to vacuum every single day and that my clothes aren’t ever covered in dog hair.


Yes!!!!
Now, if I could just cure my husband from his incessant shedding....

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Aside from a few encounters where well meaning people insisted that Lily was either a PWD or a moyen (she's 22 3/4 at the withers) I haven't had many nasty interactions with people. One was before Javelin was born. My mom and I took Lily and her small mpoo to the Finger Lakes for a nice cluster where Lily and I did obedience and both of us did rally. One afternoon we took them for a nice walk around campus at Cornell. My mom and her boy were ahead of us and when I caught up to them she was having a conversation with an older man. They were talking about dogs--his goldendoodle (not with him) and my mom's little guy. Apparently she had mention she was waiting for me and Lily to catch up. And she had also said Lily was a spoo. He looked at Lily and asked me what kind of "thing" she was. My mom said that we were who she had been waiting for. He looked at Lily again and a couple of more times noted that she was a "thing" and not a good looking dog at all. At that point I had had it, told him she was a very nicely built and smart standard poodle and said I understood completely why he didn' know a good poodle when he saw one since he was too stupid to have gotten one for himself and as I walked on he grumbled about how nasty a person her daughter was to my mother. Ugh.
> 
> One other really stupid thing that really annoyed me was one day when I was in Lowes with them and a man came to say hello. We had a nice bit of a conversation right up until he asked where I rescued them from and when I said they weren't rescues that they were from good breeders he gave me a nasty glare and walked away saying it was a shame I paid money for them. Uh last time I checked you could drop a fair piece of change on "adopting" from a rescue or shelter.
> 
> And this isn't mean but why do so many people think all poodles are girls? Even when I have Lily and Javelin together they still often think he is a girl. I think they are pretty obviously dimorphic. Those who realize they are male and female there is silliness since they either insist he is her son or that they are paired up to be bred.


I have always deeply admired your training with Javelin and Lily. I actually think you were pretty restrained with those ignorant people.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Bable said:


> I've never encountered a direct confront. Your pup looks fine, and not sissy at all. There are a lot of hunters in my area, and they know Spoos are great hunting dogs. Either people swoon over my pup, move away cuz she's "over zealous", or give a stink eye as they pass. I'm thinking because I have a confident walk, a look thru you gaze, and a "don't mess with me" resting bitch face. LOL


I would love to meet you on a walk! We would get along very well. I too can make laser eyes and have a great RBF when people are rude.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> It’s hard not to take such an aggressive and hateful remark personally, but as others have said it is really more about the jerk on the bike than your handsome poodle. Not worth the emotional energy to engage with him. He needed to ruin someone’s day. The karma bus is going to catch up with him and he’ll be on a bike...


Oh please, please may I i use your great karma bus saying??

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

daabor said:


> Prejudice behaviour towards Poodles is common. I have 3 neighbors that have doodle mixes and I almost feel like they shun my dog because he is a purebred poodle. They get together to walk their dogs and do not invite us. My dog is a toy, so they may look us over due to his small size,


They might be doing you a favour. Sad to say, most Doodles I have encountered at dog parks are spun crazy. Hyper, and not well trained. Your dear Poodle might get knocked about. Our Charlie now weighs nearly 85 pounds, so can easily dominate any wild Doodle at the park. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

kontiki said:


> Zaels owner!
> If it happens almost twice a month you might as well be prepared to make it interesting or entertaining. Don't give people like that the pleasure of upsetting you. As others have said, anyone who needs to poke fun, or especially be outright nasty, to try to make themselves feel superior has a problem themselves, it's not you or your dog. Unfortunately many people are imitating our countries leader who is acting like a bully right now too. I have no clue why they would want to do so.
> 
> You can choose to ignore and pity them, or you could take it as an opportunity to become a poodle advocate, or even have fun with it  Think of a few comebacks you could have ready in your pocket to pull out anytime you are thrown off guard. They can either be true, or something outrageously made up. It could even make them stop and think.
> ...


I just loved your spunky comments. LOL about the Russian....

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

hrsldy said:


> This remark struck me. It is one of the first things my sister (who has a Toy Poodle) said to me when she met my SPOO Joey. "why is his tail long". And I swear she still thinks maybe I got "taken" by the Breeder LOL


Docking is banned in most Canadian municipalities, so you see a lot of long tails around here. Really interesting seeing Doberman and Schnauzers with long tails. We love our Charlie's 360 degree fancy tail

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Charlie's Person said:


> I would love to meet you on a walk! We would get along very well. I too can make laser eyes and have a great RBF when people are rude.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I think Canada is stunning! My aunt (husband side) owns a cabin on a little island out there. I was only there once as a teen but everything was beautiful, and the people were so nice! Minus the bears we encountered.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

It’s definitely different in the states. Some areas are welcoming and some sick. Where we live it’s hard to even get a wave from a neighbor!


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's what I have to say about this:

The real reason people are resistant to getting a poodle, to their dogs looking too "girly" or "frou frou", the reason for the "doodle" trend, imo, is internalized misogyny. It's not about how the show ring haircuts look "weird" or "snooty" or "mean", whatever that means. It's because people are afraid of being perceived as feminine, like there's something wrong with being fucking female, like that's inherently weak or some bullshit like that.

I mean, we all know poodles are great dogs, that they're retrievers just like labs and Goldens, that you can cut their hair like fucking anything and they don't shed and have loooowwwww allergens and the temperament to do basically anything. Purebreds come with a formula - you know how to work with their temperament, how to groom their coat, and given you got them from a reputable breeder, you know where to turn for advice. And you're guaranteed a health tested dog. A healthy, well-bred dog. None of that is true for a doodle, or frankly, any other kind of mix!

Poodles are great dogs; no wonder everyone wants at least a little poodle in their life. But somehow we all have this idea that dogs can somehow be inherently gendered. Somehow people STILL think the FEMALE GENDER IS BAD. STILL. IN FUCKING 2020. GUYS. IT'S FUCKING 2020. CAN WE ALL GET OVER THIS ALREADY.

I should add: I am a woman. And I still struggle with this. And really, that's bullshit. There's no such fucking thing as a "girly" dog. It's a dog. Get the damn dog that fits you. They're fucking great, athletic, sound dogs. "Girly" is not an insult, and people need to stop using it like it is, and how can a dog's haircut determine its sex like I cannot even. We are truly in the era of the Idiocracy. But thankfully, we know better.

Okay, rant over, thanks for reading.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Whoiscoconut said:


> I think Canada is stunning! My aunt (husband side) owns a cabin on a little island out there. I was only there once as a teen but everything was beautiful, and the people were so nice! Minus the bears we encountered.


We like tourists and tend to treat them well. Come visit once life returns to normal

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

themissingpen said:


> Here's what I have to say about this:
> 
> The real reason people are resistant to getting a poodle, to their dogs looking too "girly" or "frou frou", the reason for the "doodle" trend, imo, is internalized misogyny. It's not about how the show ring haircuts look "weird" or "snooty" or "mean", whatever that means. It's because people are afraid of being perceived as feminine, like there's something wrong with being fucking female, like that's inherently weak or some bullshit like that.
> 
> ...


I was a woman business owner and president for many years. My last name was on the banner over my company,s trade show booth, as well as on my name badge . Still had men asking to "speak to the boss" . One potential supplier was introduced to me as the company's president/owner, but turned his back on me and addressed his entire pitch to my 6 foot 3 inch, 270 pound son, who was helping out that day. I walked away, unnoticed. The guy finally wound up his sales pitch and asked my son if my company would sign up as the Canadian representative . The answer my thoroughly enlightened son gave was priceless. "You were introduced to, then totally ignored the founder and president of our company, who makes all new product line decisions. Our company is very successful, so she gets non-stop bids for representation. You had your chance and blew it."

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Charlie's Person said:


> Really liked your comment. Amazing what Haters can find to hate .We travelled extensively to the USA (we are proud Canadians) and are usually given a warm welcome. Occasionally, however, our Canadian license plate invites some nasty diatribes. Usually about our "socialist " country. Funniest one was an unprovoked rant from some guy at a gas station. He was a sorry sight. Ratty clothes, greasy hair, junk yard car and a mouthful of black teeth. He swaggers past, looks at our plate and starts yelling at us and our #*?!+ "socialist" country. My husband just smiles, says "yup! Free medical care and hospitals for everybody , free prescriptions for seniors, free dental care for the needy , social assistance for those who need it - what's not to love!" Thought the guy would choke.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


By the way, a big smack-down to the ignorant old Git who criticized your Malcolm Gladwell book! Both my husband and I went to Malcolm,s high school, his parents and my in-laws were friends and we've had the opportunity to speak with Malcolm several times. We LOVE his insightful books and podcasts!!

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Charlie's Person said:


> I was a woman business owner and president for many years. My last name was on the banner over my company,s trade show booth, as well as on my name badge . Still had men asking to "speak to the boss" . One potential supplier was introduced to me as the company's president/owner, but turned his back on me and addressed his entire pitch to my 6 foot 3 inch, 270 pound son, who was helping out that day. I walked away, unnoticed. The guy finally wound up his sales pitch and asked my son if my company would sign up as the Canadian representative . The answer my thoroughly enlightened son gave was priceless. "You were introduced to, then totally ignored the founder and president of our company, who makes all new product line decisions. Our company is very successful, so she gets non-stop bids for representation. You had your chance and blew it."
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!! Kudos to you, and to your son! Thank him from me I am grinning ear to ear. I have had similar situations with contractors, supervisors, builders, roofers, car dealers, department heads, CEO's, etc! 

You have made my day, no wrong, you and your son have made my year!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Haha! I'm a female CAO and I hired a female Parks Manager. One day I used the washroom in a park and noticed this beautiful mural painted on the outside of the stalls. I later told her, so this is what happens when chicks run a town, lol.









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy8417 (Jun 8, 2020)

Zael said:


> I've attempted to type up this post many times in the last year and a half as it's a consistent problem me and Zael have been having.
> Welp, I finally feel peeved enough to post it... 'cause I need a wee rant. I also have to know if this is a universal poodle owner problem or if I just live in a really toxic area.
> 
> Basically me and Zael, from time to time, will randomly be stopped by some stranger on the street that absolutely needs to tell me what they think of my poodle... most of the time it's something nice or sweet, like they wanna say how cute/handsome he is, ask me questions, ask to pet him, or to tell me about their own poodle/doodle... but more frequently than you'd think, it's someone trying to ether poke fun at my dog, or just be outright nasty.
> ...


I would have said the same A-hole that sold you that bike! Then just laugh and walk away.... it’s about what you think and NO ONE ELSE! My sister always says “never let anyone steal your joy” 
better words could not be said! Just enjoy your Fur baby!


----------



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh wow, I forgot to check this post after I posted it. Thank you so much for the understanding, also thanks for the laughs, I've enjoyed reading it all. It's a shame though, I get the feeling that if I lived in America I'm sure me and Zael would fit right in...
Also, I'll agree with what a lot of the other people here are saying... being called or thought of as "feminine" is a rather bad thing around my area, everyone's trying to look tough/hard so that when someone isn't trying, it's very noticeable and you essentially have a target on your back.

But I do have some funny news for you all, a man hopped the fence today to get into our local dog park to see Zael, assuming he could just roll up and start patting him. Unfortunately for him, Zael has a very large protective streak, while he'd never bite anyone he sure as hell can chase and bark for all he's worth. That man ended up running all the way back to the fence. Thankfully we had a laugh about it with the guy and he got to pet Zael, but hopefully that taught him and anyone else watching that the "girly dog" can be as scary as some of the more butch breeds lol.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha! You have a gift for descriptive writing  I could see it clear as a bell and laughed out loud.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

kontiki said:


> Awesome!!!! Kudos to you, and to your son! Thank him from me I am grinning ear to ear. I have had similar situations with contractors, supervisors, builders, roofers, car dealers, department heads, CEO's, etc!
> 
> You have made my day, no wrong, you and your son have made my year!


Thank you! One of the proudest achievements of my husband and myself was successfully raising a son who is an ardent feminist! He used to play football for University of Waterloo - 270 pounds of rock hard muscle, and the gentlest man off the field. He organized a bunch of his football buddies to take place in a march entitled "Walk a Mile in Her Shoes" to raise funds and awareness for a battered women's shelter, where he often volunteered as a chef. These huge guys put on red high heels, dresses and lipstick and tottered down a main Street in ultra macho Calgary in the parade!!! Very proud Mama here.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juliebee (Sep 3, 2018)

I really enjoyed reading this thread. My girl is a ten year old spoo. She is the best girl. When I first got her we went to obedience and agility. It was so much fun! While there we met so many people with all the different breeds. Big Danes and small toys, rescues and yes even doodles. In my humble opinion no matter the breed, the dogs were only as good as the owners. Well, sometimes I loved the dogs more lol. It seems this thread started out as what was my dog being judged, and went to Some judging of other dogs. Doodles are perfectly fine in my book. I have met some very smart and loving doodles with very smart and loving owners ❤


----------

